# E-Conolight LED failure issues



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I haven't dealt with any of there LED products besides exit signs, but I have never had a problem with E-Conolight. Customer service has been great. I had a job a few years back replacing hundreds of exits and bug-eyes. I had to get one replacement bug-eye that was broken out of the package. Installed July 2009, and no call backs.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I've never used them for LED stuff (except the exit signs) but I've installed tons of their wallpacks, exit signs, security lights, floods, etc. They've been pretty good.

I wonder if they make their own LED stuff or if they buy a cheap derivative from China, or rebrand some other manufacturer's stuff. Knowing that might help explain things a bit...


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

timetraveler1963 said:


> To ALL
> 
> Has anyone purchased any of E-Conolight's exterior LED fixtures? If you have and also experienced high failure rates I would like to hear about your experience.
> 
> ...


Please tell us your experience with them and why you are asking this question.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I'd like to know what happened also, I just bought some wallpacks last night


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I believe econolight is owned by Ruud lighting which just bought Cree. Cree is a pretty decent L.E.D. manufacturer I think. Econolight is really pushing their led line.
I use econolight all the time but haven't used the led stuff as much because it is still a hard sell.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I bought one of these for a demo.. so far it is working.. I have (6) sold on (3) different houses..


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

That's what I ordered also. 2 sold with 20 or so after if the owner likes tgem


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Installing one of those at the mall if owners like it i will replace all exterior lights :thumbsup:


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't done much commercial lighting in 5 years. Around 2006 I had an issue with some Ruud lights and their customer service was exemplary..A+.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Put 2 of those fixtures shown in B4T's post above ... customer is very pleased with them.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> Put 2 of those fixtures shown in B4T's post above ... customer is very pleased with them.


What was the application? I have 2 existing wall packs that are 13 feet off the ground and the owner claims they never work right. I think that's more because he has been doing the "maintenance" on them himself but it just sold my first led wallpacks. Hopefully they work out ok because he has a bunch more buildings for me to get LED's on if these are nice enough.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> What was the application? I have 2 existing wall packs that are 13 feet off the ground and the owner claims they never work right. I think that's more because he has been doing the "maintenance" on them himself but it just sold my first led wallpacks. Hopefully they work out ok because he has a bunch more buildings for me to get LED's on if these are nice enough.


The fixture I posted is one of those "dark sky" kind of lights..

I have not seen a LED wall pack yet.. but I am sure they are on R&D's desk..


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

B4T said:


> The fixture I posted is one of those "dark sky" kind of lights..
> 
> I have not seen a LED wall pack yet.. but I am sure they are on R&D's desk..


Yeah, I used the wrong term, I'm replacing wall packs with what you posted.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> Yeah, I used the wrong term, I'm replacing wall packs with what you posted.


Then those are great fixtures.. equal to a 150w incandescent lamp..


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

B4T said:


> Then those are great fixtures.. equal to a 150w incandescent lamp..


Sweet. What's the shipping time like usually?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Wonder if it is an issue of bad driver electronics, kinda like this case: 






To the OP: what kinds of issues have you heard of?

Edited to add: To avoid any further confusion, I did not take this video, I found it when this discussion came up.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> Sweet. What's the shipping time like usually?


Free shipping if over $250.00 and it goes quick.. these guys have their act together.. 

Total time from order to front door.. 7 - 10 days..


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Wonder if it is an issue of bad driver electronics, kinda like this case:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tour of your garage. I'll take the CRF50 for $300 as is.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> Thanks for the tour of your garage. I'll take the CRF50 for $300 as is.


LOL My garage isn't that neat. :no:

And depending on the outcome of some medical tests I may have a 2000 YZ250 up for sale soon.


----------



## timetraveler1963 (Sep 13, 2011)

We bought 166 of the 28 watt LED directional floods from E-Conolight and ALL of them have gone bad. They have pulled the entire line from their website 

The LED wallpacks are good stuff and nobody seems to have issues with those. 

Again, I am looking for other contractors who have purchased any of the E-Conolight LED 28 watt directional floods or the E-Conolight 56 watt LED roundback flood.

Thank You for reading


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

timetraveler1963 said:


> We bought 166 of the 28 watt LED directional floods from E-Conolight and _*ALL of them have gone bad.*_ They have pulled the entire line from their website
> 
> The LED wallpacks are good stuff and nobody seems to have issues with those.
> 
> ...



Ok, so what was the failure mode? Did they just quit working, flicker, or go up in smoke like in the video I posted? 

You are far more likely to get a helpful response if you quit beating around the bush and tell us what problems YOU have experienced. :thumbup:


----------



## timetraveler1963 (Sep 13, 2011)

After about six weeks of operation the fixtures stop working, at this failure stage the lights will come on each night anywhere from 2 minutes to several hours before the driver detects a malfunction with the SMD LED array from Bridgelux and it shuts the fixture off until the next power up.

E-Conolight sends out replacements that continue to fail 

Am I the only contractor who has purchased these fixtures??
JD


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

timetraveler1963 said:


> We bought 166 of the 28 watt LED directional floods from E-Conolight and ALL of them have gone bad. They have pulled the entire line from their website
> 
> The LED wallpacks are good stuff and nobody seems to have issues with those.
> 
> ...


Can you post a pic or a model number of that unit..


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I believe econolight is owned by Ruud lighting which just bought Cree. Cree is a pretty decent L.E.D. manufacturer I think. Econolight is really pushing their led line.
> I use econolight all the time but haven't used the led stuff as much because it is still a hard sell.


Actually, it was Cree that bought out Ruud and Econolight. 

I've never bought any Ruud LED fixtures, but Cree is a top notch manufacturer.


----------



## timetraveler1963 (Sep 13, 2011)

The Model is:
E-Conolight E-GL2F03N2K
28 watt LED - Neutral White
120V-277V
Directional Flood


----------



## timetraveler1963 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes CREE just bought Ruud Lighting which included E-Conolight, Luma Lamps and BETA LED... But the SMD LED array they are currentlly using in this 28 watt directional flood is produced by Bridgelux. E-Conolight E-GL2F03N2K


----------



## timetraveler1963 (Sep 13, 2011)

See page 2 of this PDF to view the particular fixture

http://www.e-conolight.com/pdf/led-technical.pdf


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Wonder if it is an issue of bad driver electronics, kinda like this case:
> 
> 
> 
> To the OP: what kinds of issues have you heard of?


Just curious, what brand lamp was that and how did you know it was going to fail while you took the video? 
That makes me nervous as I have ALOT of them our there installed.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Ima Hack said:


> Just curious, what brand lamp was that and how did you know it was going to fail while you took the video?
> That makes me nervous as I have ALOT of them our there installed.


T'was a Sylvania and I did not take the video, I found it when this discussion came up. 

(If you click *twice* on the video it will open on Youtube and you can read the description and comments.)


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

mxslick said:


> T'was a Sylvania and I did not take the video, I found it when this discussion came up.
> 
> (If you click *twice* on the video it will open on Youtube and you can read the description and comments.)


I saw the motorcycles in the garage and just assumed it was yours!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I just checked the e-conolight site and it looks like _all_ the LED flood products have been pulled, not just the directionals. The wall packs are still available.


----------



## Shocking Experience (Oct 16, 2012)

*led lighting*

I purchased 2 led flood lights from them one was bad they made good on it no problem since been working for 2 years now:thumbsup:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> What was the application? I have 2 existing wall packs that are 13 feet off the ground and the owner claims they never work right. I think that's more because he has been doing the "maintenance" on them himself but it just sold my first led wallpacks. Hopefully they work out ok because he has a bunch more buildings for me to get LED's on if these are nice enough.


The ones I installed were wall mounted above a large garage door. Mounting height about 12 feet, I think.

Customer liked them so much that he had us install 2 more at another of his facilities. 

4 installed to date = no probs.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think it's all crap from China, but I've used Econolight successfully with no more out of the box failures then I'd expect from any other brand. Couple bad ballasts or drivers within a short period, but again, you have this with pretty much any brand.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't have details with me but but we had to replace a crapload of landscape floods. Maybe 50???


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

220/221 said:


> I don't have details with me but but we had to replace a crapload of landscape floods. Maybe 50???


No doubt, but anyone can have a bad batch of anything. It's when a pattern develops that I get upset.


----------



## Fishin Dude (Jan 5, 2013)

I've used the LED directional floods, with only one problem. That was when I connected to an existing cheap motion sensor. Tossed the sensor, cleared the problem. Those small wall pcks, now 38w, are great! They are a good money maker, sell one, then sell more. Keeping the customer happy.:thumbup:


----------



## electservant (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been using econolight for years and have had little to no problems besides UPS being rough and breaking some of them, their customer service is great and they will send you another fixture. Recently I installed some of their canopy LED lights on a store front and the results are great.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

electservant said:


> I have been using econolight for years and have had little to no problems besides UPS being rough and breaking some of them, their customer service is great and they will send you another fixture. Recently I installed some of their canopy LED lights on a store front and the results are great.


Old thread alert!

Actually I just installed an LED canopy light the other day at a condominium parking structure, it's very bright & works great. If they decide they like it they'll replace all the other canopy lights (which were Econolight 42W CFL lights which are complete garbage).


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Has anybody else noticed that econo-lights stock and customer service has gone to ****? My last few orders have been slow and more crap is broken.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I've learned that Luma lamps are junk. Stick with the brand names.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Luma is a brand name.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Luma is a brand name.


Luma is a brand name.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Every year or so this thread gets resurrected.


----------



## joe cool (Jun 4, 2009)

I recently installed 7 of their 72 watt LED wall packs. Seemed like very good quality with one exception: the seal to the wiring compartment was junk on every one of them. But it isn't really sealing anything important as the electronics are in a different compartment. The hook to support the fixture while you make the connections is a very nice feature. I paid less than $200 a piece for them.


----------



## electro47 (Jun 11, 2015)

*E-Conolight Fixtures*

I just got off the phone with customer service at econolight about a problem I was having with the 150 watt MH dusk to dawn lights, the kind that look like street lights on an arm. Two out of the three that I ordered had bad bulbs when I got them so I spent $70 to buy replacements locally to finish the job. They were Sylvania lamps but they won't fit the fixture because the socket is too deep and the neck of the lamp won't allow it to seat. Phillips lamps are the same. Customer service says they are aware of this and I must use their replacement lamps! To make a name brand lamp work you must disassemble the fixture take the ceramic socket out and cut three quarters of an inch off. Now I get a call that the third fixture has started cycling off and on so I guess I will eat that one too. I also ordered LED wall packs on 5-8 that were supposed to ship on 5-22 but without notice they changed it to 6-29. There response was they could sell me other larger fixtures for $100 upcharge each. The website still says the fixture is in stock and they are taking orders based on that and then B.O. them. They have done this to me before but it won't happen again because I am DONE.


----------



## LanternElectric (Jun 18, 2015)

E-conolight, in General this Company just sucks...


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

backstay said:


> Every year or so this thread gets resurrected.


How did you know :blink:

:laughing:


----------

